# Smokey Onion Dip



## DrewJ (Jun 6, 2018)

Alton Brown has a recipe for onion dip that I love. Here is a link to the original recipe. I make it quite a bit and mostly use it on plain old potato chips or corn chips but it is an excellent topper for baked potatoes as well. I was thinking that this could be the start of a good smokey onion dip recipe too. I followed Alton's recipe for the most part except went a little heavier on the garlic powder and used fresh crush black pepper instead of white. Here is how I prepared the onions. 

Diced onions tosses with a little olive oil and salt. 






After almost 4 hours at 225 on my MES 30 with cherry pellets in the AMZN pellet tray they were smoked and cooked but not really caramelized so finished them off on the stove. 





Mixed everything else up with the onions and put in the fridge overnight. The overnight rest in the fridge is critical. If you try it straight after you mix it up it's just not that good. 





My wife and I polished half of this off at dinner last night. It is really good. Alton's dip recipe is great on it's own but adding the smokey onions really kicks it up a notch. Any time there is room in my smoker I will do a pan of onions for this dip.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 6, 2018)

That sounds very good, especially on a baked potato. Going to have to try it.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 6, 2018)

I love onions/onion dip and this will be in my smoker Friday while I'm doing a pile of BBQ. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds really good!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 6, 2018)

Smoked onions make everything better


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 11, 2018)

Made this yesterday used 16oz of sour cream doubled the pepper and garlic but had nothing to smoke and only had white onion. So chopped onion put on a foil pie plate and lit the tube smoker ran it four hours no heat and sautéed the onions mixed and overnight in the fridge. Big hit I will add dehydrated jalapeño next time thanks for sharing.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 11, 2018)

I also made this yesterday. Smoked the onions with a stuffed pork loin. The onions turned out great. The next day this dip is outstanding. Only change I might make would be to add a dash of worchestershire. Good stuff Drew!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 11, 2018)

This sounds really good.  I love smoked onions.  I'll be giving this a try.
POINT
Gary


----------



## David Leopold (Jul 8, 2018)

This sounds great!

I wonder though: if the onions were sautéed on the stove first, and then put in the smoker for a bit, so you think they could go for less time in the smoker? 

That way if I’m not planning to smoke anything else I wouldn’t need to set aside a whole 4 hours just for a bowl of dip?

Haha. Naturally I am going to try just that idea, but thought I’d ask first!

I do like the idea of just tossing a pan of onions in whenever something else is going though.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 8, 2018)

I made this not to long ago. I didn't have anything else to smoke at the time so I filled the grill with onions. Vac pak on gentle and you've got a boat load of smoked onions any time you want. They seem to be holding their smokiness in the freezer very well. The only thing I do maybe a little different from the recipe is I pulse the onions in the food processor a couple of times before mixing into the sour cream.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I made this not to long ago. I didn't have anything else to smoke at the time so I filled the grill with onions. Vac pak on gentle and you've got a boat load of smoked onions any time you want. They seem to be holding their smokiness in the freezer very well. The only thing I do maybe a little different from the recipe is I pulse the onions in the food processor a couple of times before mixing into the sour cream.


I just saw this thread revived and now It has me wondering about a few things for onions. Beyond this dip, what if you smoked some, then carmelized them for french onion soup?


----------



## oddegan (Jul 8, 2018)

I used them on some baked potatoes, in an omelette, and a steak and shrooms calzones. All pretty darn good. I plan on trying to just keep some around from now on. Just plain old handy goodness. I might have to try it with whole garlic cloves.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 8, 2018)

I am glad you posted this, It sounds amazing!!! I am definitely going to be trying this out the smoked way!! I can see it topping some goodies already. Like for sure.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks great! I would use fresh garlic and smoke that as well. JMHO.


----------



## DrewJ (Jul 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I just saw this thread revived and now It has me wondering about a few things for onions. Beyond this dip, what if you smoked some, then carmelized them for french onion soup?


That sounds really good!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 15, 2018)

Just put a huge bunch of onions in, roughly cut, gonna pulse em in the food processor then carmelize them latter. I did olive oil, tobasco salt <Not sure if it's still made, but I found it once and still got half a shaker left because I hid it.> and garlic. I figured 'well the smoker is at 180f for the sausage, might as well do this!' ...sadly, no sour cream. So I'll be adding in the sour cream tommorrow. Running it on competition blend from pitboss.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice. I'm a big fan of this recipe. Made it a few time now.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 15, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Nice. I'm a big fan of this recipe. Made it a few time now.


I figured it'll go good with just about any thing! I plan to use part white pepper, part black. <I think I may have used 3.5 pounds of onions. I need to measure them out again after I get them smoked. Mighta done the scale wrong>


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just put a huge bunch of onions in, roughly cut, gonna pulse em in the food processor then carmelize them latter. I did olive oil, tobasco salt <Not sure if it's still made, but I found it once and still got half a shaker left because I hid it.> and garlic. I figured 'well the smoker is at 180f for the sausage, might as well do this!' ...sadly, no sour cream. So I'll be adding in the sour cream tommorrow. Running it on competition blend from pitboss.



The recipe sounds great I love onion dip. I was also thinking along the same line as Tom. After smoking the onion I think I would pop them in the processor and pulse them until it's more of a thick liquid and then add it to the rest of the ingredients. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> The recipe sounds great I love onion dip. I was also thinking along the same line as Tom. After smoking the onion I think I would pop them in the processor and pulse them until it's more of a thick liquid and then add it to the rest of the ingredients.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


They got a nice kick today; not entirely sure it was just the salt I used; I think some drippings from doing the sausages fell in <Which is what I wanted> and added more heat.


----------

